# Photomatix Settings



## chrisburke (Nov 18, 2008)

So i noticed in Photomatix there is a place where you can "Load Settings" but i havent found any sites that have settings I can download.. has anyone come across downloadable presets for Photomatix?


----------



## joecap (Dec 3, 2008)

I am not aware that people share settings, I think it is mainly for you to set your OWN settings and then re-open them later.


----------

